# 3d foam anyone...



## JCALI33 (Sep 8, 2011)

HI, I had 2 questions...

1. What websites or stores sell 3d Foam?

2. What is the standard size for 3d embroidery on a Cap?
Is it 2mm, 3mm, or 6mm

Thanks In Advance


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

I punch my own 3D Puff designs, but embroiderydesigns.com sells some, and a few other places too. 
I like using 5mm or 6 mm foam, usually the same color as the thread if possible. It works great on a cap if the design is designed for a cap.


----------



## JCALI33 (Sep 8, 2011)

digitizewedo said:


> I punch my own 3D Puff designs, but embroiderydesigns.com sells some, and a few other places too.
> I like using 5mm or 6 mm foam, usually the same color as the thread if possible. It works great on a cap if the design is designed for a cap.



Thanks so much...I was just about to buy the wrong foam (3mm)


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I have used 3mm and 6mm both look nice when done


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Gunold sells the 3-D foam..called puffy foam Embroidery Backing, Sewing Supplies, Wholesale Embroidery | Gunold USA


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Most fabric stores handle it. Sulky is the brand I have found. Jo Ann Fabrics has it.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

we use 3mm....

6mm will look good is the satin stitches are wider apart....


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i only tried it a few times but i have had a problem with the foam sneaking thru. does anyone know if i'm using the wrong foam (used 6 and 3) or the design is digitized wrong ? i did not digitize it but it is supposed to be done for that. i'll post a pic later.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

when digitizing for foam you have to cap any open ended areas and you need to increase the density on satin stitches, I run puffy foam at 110 spi and it works like a charm,. I use 5mm and 6mm .. I have done quite a number of joms on jackets and hats with this.


----------



## JCALI33 (Sep 8, 2011)

digitizewedo said:


> when digitizing for foam you have to cap any open ended areas and you need to increase the density on satin stitches, I run puffy foam at 110 spi and it works like a charm,. I use 5mm and 6mm .. I have done quite a number of joms on jackets and hats with this.



Does the foam size matter when you digitize...I just bougth some black 3mm...BUT I did want to go with a thicker size...

Thanks


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

No.. The size doesn't matter, capping the ends is the trick for satin stitches, if not the foam sticks out, also increase the density ,this cuts down the foam from peaking out in between the stitches.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

JCALI33 said:


> Does the foam size matter when you digitize...I just bougth some black 3mm...BUT I did want to go with a thicker size...
> 
> Thanks



no it doesnt matter


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

I will send you a 3d design shortly.
You can try the foam with that design. If it works well then you know the foam is fine.
You can study the design too but if you don't do 3d designs that often, you are better off outsourcing your 3d designs. We can do them for you or I also hear china is really good at 3d designs.
PM me your email address


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Heres the first one....


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

2nd one...


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

last one....


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

This designs is NOT designed for 3D puff , the foam will stick out as the ends as thet are not capped .. Designs for puff need all open ended satin stitches to be capped so the foam has perforations so it can be tore off around the designs if not the foam when you rip it will pull out or stick out .


----------



## waddles28 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have paid 2 different companies to do a hat 3D foam digitizing and neither one of them have turned out very well so I am saying that it really needs to be digitized well to turn out.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

digitizewedo said:


> This designs is NOT designed for 3D puff , the foam will stick out as the ends as thet are not capped .. Designs for puff need all open ended satin stitches to be capped so the foam has perforations so it can be tore off around the designs if not the foam when you rip it will pull out or stick out .



Before jumping into conclusions why dont you use your time to stitch the design out. I'm not here to waste my time to give wrong advice to people. I'm not gaining anything out of it.

Yes capping is way of doing 3d but what I just sent over is also another way to do it so don't jump on your own conclusions without being certain about your statements!!!

We have been digitizing 3d designs in this manner for ages now....are you saying my clients are stupid not to have realised that they were not 3d designs????

GET YOUR FACTS RIGHT BEFORE YOU POST ANYTHING


----------



## JCALI33 (Sep 8, 2011)

When digitizing for a design in 3d (ON CAPS) should you digitize from the middle to the out???


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

JCALI33 said:


> When digitizing for a design in 3d (ON CAPS) should you digitize from the middle to the out???


yes you still have to go center out


----------



## JCALI33 (Sep 8, 2011)

skits said:


> yes you still have to go center out


Thanks...it was left to right...and the thread started bunching up on me...appreciate the info


----------

